# Tastaturprobleme und Ispell+Evolution

## Ravage

 :Embarassed: 

Hallo,

erstemal vorweg: Gentoo ist das geilste linux was ich kenne !

...

so nun meine winzigen Probs:

1)

 unter kde's konsole oder xterm geht im mc kein "ende" bzw. "pos1" taste. der bringt nur H bzw F.

Habe beim mc nix dazu gefunden... in der puren konsole gehts, auch im mc ohne X.

2) 

ispell.

Habe wie in den evolution-faq unter options->misc. "de" eingetragen. auch ist "ispell-de" installiert.

ispell -d german funktioniert auch. 

Nur in evolution funktioniert es nicht (findet keine rechtschreibfehler  :Wink:  , jedoch geht "en" und auch "en_GB").

Hoffe jemand hat Tipps und Ideen.

Danke !

Bernd

----------

## Ravage

 :Idea: 

sorry - wieder gepennt: im MC unter Optionen gibts "Tasten lernen".

Ich habs ihm beigebracht.

[gepostet, nur damit andere die Lösung im Forum finden ! Da ich auch viele Lösungen hier fand !]

Aber evolution ?

Bernd

----------

